# Product Test.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farming tests 6 new tools.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agriculture.com/machinery/top-shops/product-test-team-2018-6-farmer-tested-tools


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I own both Milwaukee tools and they work great. If you buy the metal saw use safety glasses all the time though, it does like to throw the steel shards everywhere including at the operator.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I like the vise, but not $600 worth.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, that vise is the cats meow.....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I was hoping they would be testing out one of these battery powered chainsaws that they have now. Also I'm debating getting a Dewalt battery powered air compressor. The compressor description says a battery charge lasts 1200 nails. Though that description means so little to me. I wish it would tell me how many pivot tires it could air up on a charge, but that is wishful thinking.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Ya, that vise is the cats meow.....


I need a vise. Most any kind will do. The only thing is I also need a decent workbench to mount it on.....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I like the vise, but not $600 worth.
> 
> Ralph


Yep, that precision milling to remove slop sure is expensive.....but it sure is nice looking and I would love to have it. Maybe you and I can do the Secret Santa this year Ralph.....if we can just find a Santa. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

The vise is worth it for a guy that spends his winter in the shop. Shop around and ask for their best price at the auto parts store.


----------

